# Alnwick Castle Golf Club



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2011)

Evening Guys,

Just got to post a quick few words on Alnwick Castle GC and basically say, what a fantastic club and course.

Played there on Sunday 4th Sep, the course was in fantastic condition, superb greens, well manicured fairways, friendly regulars who made you feel very welcome.

The course is a parklands style course quite technical for which you have to be very accurate to ensure you land on the fairways. Plenty mature trees and gorse to keep you on your toes.

If you're ever up in the North East, or if like myself you're from the North East, give Alnwick a go, you'll not be disappointed

Got to give it 9 out of 10  

Link to Alnwick Castle Golf Club here

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Dodger (Sep 5, 2011)

I think you got that 9 upside down.


----------



## bozza (Sep 6, 2011)

I just played it on Monday. I enjoyed it aswell, one or 2 holes were a little bland but alot were really nice and the greens were in very good condition and really fast!

Oh and dodger you know you said i wouldnt par the 3rd hole, well I birdied it............... 

A net birdie so it was a gross bogey but a 5 on that hole feels like a par as it's stupidly hard. Even with a good straight drive I was still a good 50 yards short of reaching the top of the hill.


----------



## richy (Sep 6, 2011)

I played it about a fortnight ago and would only give it about 6 or 7. In fact typing this now I can't really remember any holes.


----------



## bozza (Sep 6, 2011)

I played it about a fortnight ago and would only give it about 6 or 7. In fact typing this now I can't really remember any holes.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the place it looks like they have barely any money and is run on a serious budget so for what it is I think it's a pretty good course.

Did anyone use the groupon app voucher when they played?


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 7, 2011)

I was up there with a mate on the groupon deal and while, yes, the clubhouse is a little spartan, it is friendly and the regulars were very welcoming, which in my book goes a lot further than turning up to a club which has state of the art facilities but is run by passionless robots.

I've played at a good few different clubs this year and the condition of some of the alledged bigger and more exclusive courses were terrible in comparison to Alnwick.


----------



## Wheyayeman (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a member there and all of the posts above are all pretty accurate. Basically last year the committee had run the club into the ground and we were a few months away from folding.  Following discussions with the EGU they recommended us to a multi-millionaire investor, who was interested in a project and fortunately chose us over several other courses. Since Jan he has spent a lot of money to get the course moving forward with new green keepers and machinery, along with full time staff in the club house. The long term plan is for a new hotel/club house on a site near the 14th hole with the course being restructured, but for the time being we have the small but as you say friendly clubhouse. If you had played the course last year the marks out of 10 would have peaked at 4 with no green staff the course was just a mess. I understand the criticism of some of the holes as I too share those views, A few holes just up and down, the 3rd is just a bogey hole unless you drive the hill a 220yrd carry up a steep hill (made a lot easier in the winter off the ladies tee box). I'm sure you would also remember the 12th par 5 at 565yrds up hill with a quarry and gorse bushes lining the fairway. To be honest we are just happy to playing on the course in this condition and the majority of visitors enjoy the test and experience


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 20, 2011)

What a great account, played there about 3 times but the last time was about 3 maybe 4 years ago. I quite liked it but didn't realise it had fell into disrepair and a new multi millionaire had acquired it... Wish my club had, as my club is seriously going down hill, mainly due to money but I do wonder about the direction from above...


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 20, 2011)

Played it with Bozza as part of the Groupon deal. I loved the "new" holes when you get out into the open space but wasn't so enamoured with the old, more parkland enclosed holes. The blind par 3 second and the third are just poor choices of holes to have at that stage in a round. Still, an excellent experience overall and I'd certainly play again.


----------

